# mouse wheel stopped scrolling for me



## ptj2000 (Apr 4, 2001)

My mouse wheel on a Compaq Presario Computer has worked for two years, meaning tht I could click on a document and SCROLL the document using the mouse wheel.

For reasons unclear, I can no longer SCROLL usisng the mouse wheel. The scroll bar works fine, as do the arrow keys, up and down.

Would apreciate any advice.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Select Start, Settings, Control Panel, Mouse, and check the settings. There should be a tab names Wheel and a button names Troubleshooting, which you should try. If you don't find this the mouse driver was changed and you will have to change it back. Let us know what you find and if you need more help.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Sometimes after 2 years the mouse, if not cleaned, goes bad. Don't know if this is your case but if you get a new mouse I would suggest a M/S Intellimouse Explorer.

It is a USB mouse and it is optical and does not use a wheel. You don't need a mousepad and it never gets dirty.

If you buy, go to http://www.provada.com and you will get the best price.

skyman........


----------



## ptj2000 (Apr 4, 2001)

Thanks fellas for your helpful advice.

When I got to the Mouse settings, there was no tab named "wheel", nor was there a tab named "troubleshooting".

I was, however, able to restore the device to its original state, and the problem has been resolved.

Thanks again for your excellent help. Perhaps I won't need a new mouse right away, but it's good to know that a really good optical one exists.

PTJ2000


----------



## danod (Mar 15, 2001)

It doesn't say how the problem was solved. My intellimouse in windows nt stopped working. It did it a while back too, then it started working again. My girlfriend thinks it was because she did a "repair". She is out of town and can't help me and I don't want to do any permanent damage. I found a diskette she labeled "win nt emegency repair disk". Any suggestions?? Please keep it basic for my simple mind!!


----------

